# MaxSeg's Rehab Journal



## MaxSeg (Jan 28, 2012)

Been dealing with some chronic shoulder issues. I would rehab for a few weeks and jump into the fire again to soon well Im sure that you are aware what happens after that, injury rears its ugly head.

6'2 295lbs.

Bench 450 (prior to injury)

Box Squat 605

Rack Pull 805

BB Shrugs 700

My training currently is Rest/Pause four day split. The weights are significantly lighter but the intensity is so much higher. Also during this four to six month rehab I am attempting to cut to approximately 250lbs.

Here goes...


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 28, 2012)

Last night's back training.


Deads ~ 30 sec. rest between sets.
405x1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1

BB Rows ~ 45 sec. rest between sets.
225x10/8/8/8/8

DB Rows ~ 45 sec. rest between sets.
125x10/5/5/5/5

Lat Pull Downs ~ Double Grip Attachment, 30 sec. rest between sets.
150x10  200x5  225x2/2/2

~All in all a great training session.
~Approx. 55 min.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 28, 2012)

Bench & Tris

Bench w/u
135x15/15  225x5

Rest/Pause Bench ~ Rest between sets; 30/30/60/60/90/120.
315x6/3/3/4/3/3/3

CGBP ~ 30 sec. rest between sets.
225x10/6/6/4/4/4/4

Light Skull Crushers ~ 30 sec. rest between sets.
70x10/10/10/10/10

RBBP w/#3 Med. Band ~ Shoulder Rehab.
135x25/25/25/25

#2 Band Press ~ Shoulder Rehab as well.
10/10/10/10/10

~ Some of the pressing was sub par compared to last week but I am  associating that with last nights back session. Will attempt to keep a  rest day between my back and chest days.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 2, 2012)

Got a quick Back w/o in while at work today;

Deads
405x1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1  ~ 30 sec. rest between sets.

BB Rows
225x8/8/8/8/8  ~ 45 sec. rest between sets.

DB Rows
100x6/5/5/5/5  ~ 45 sec. rest between sets. (100s are the heaviest that we have at work.)

Thats all folks.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 4, 2012)

Bench & Tris

Bench w/u
135x15/15  225x5/5

R/P Bench
315x9/5/3/3/2/3/4  ~29 Reps  Rest; 30/30/60/60/90/120 sec.

Incline DB Bench
75x10/10/7/6/6  ~Approx. 60sec. rest between sets.

Incline Skull Crushers
120x5/5/5/3/4  ~Approx. 60sec. rest between sets.

R/P CGBP
225x5/3/2/3/3/4/3  ~Rest; 30/30/60/60/90/120 sec.

Triceps were smoked by the time I got to the CGBP!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 6, 2012)

Legs

Squat w/u
135x5  225x5  315x3

Box Squats
405x3/3/3/3/3 ~ 45 sec. rest.

Leg Extensions
135x15/13/10/8/7  ~30 sec. rest.

RDLs
315x5/5/5/5/5  ~45 sec. rest.

Leg Curls
90x10/10/10/10/10  ~30 sec. rest.

Seated Calves
200x10/10/10/10/10  ~30 sec. rest.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2012)

How did you hurt your shoulder/what is the injury? Still putting up good #'s despite the trauma.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

Im not exactly sure how the injury occurred. It could have been a combination of factors, Im leaning to MMA sparring and ego benching...lol

Doc said that it was a strain/minor tear. Its fine for a while then rear its head when training is going great, go figure.

Thanks, its taking some getting used to the lighter weights but Im getting there. Just trying to stay goal focused now.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

All the best during your rehab.


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2012)

MaxSeg;2684094]Im not exactly sure how the injury occurred. It could have been a combination of factors, Im leaning to MMA sparring and ego benching...lol

Doc said that it was a strain/minor tear. Its fine for a while then rear its head when training is going great, go figure.

Thanks, its taking some getting used to the lighter weights but Im getting there. Just trying to stay goal focused now.[/QUOTE]

What was the shoulder muscle that was torn?


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 11, 2012)

Presented as rotator cuff. pain around the scapula area with any lateral movement.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Have you tried active release therapy (ART)?.. Shit hurts like hell- but works really good!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 11, 2012)

Curt James said:


> All the best during your rehab.



Thanks CJ, I plan on coming back stronger and bigger!



hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ Have you tried active release therapy (ART)?.. Shit hurts like hell- but works really good!



A friend of mine had suggested that, did some home work and found one in the Joliet area. It was said that my insurance may cover it! 



Aldrich1997 said:


> Good Luck



Thanks much Aldrich!


----------



## Tuco (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you dip in any anabolics to help recovery?


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 11, 2012)

Not as of yet, thats what kind of landed me here. Im ready now.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 11, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Not as of yet, thats what kind of landed me here. Im ready now.



Nice, do your research, many supps, including AAS may help recovery of torn tissue. I remember I messed up my pec/shoulder pretty bad from bouncing the bar off my chest while benching, it took about a full year for me to be able to bench again, even though I recovered without the use of supps or actual therapy.

Nothing ruins my whole mood and mindset then getting an injury though... Good luck


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 11, 2012)

I didnt know that, thanks Brother!


----------



## NcTo (Feb 12, 2012)

IN! You need deca in there bro, even if its low dose!

------------------------------------------------------

Increase skeletal muscle & collagen synthesis with certain AAS 

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 (originally posted by AnimalMass on steroidology.com) 

 While injecting test increases protein synthesis by roughly 50 times, depending on dose and time, most bodybuilders forget that it will reduce collagen synthesis by more than 50% -- more like 80%, giving you the collagen synthesis rate of a senior citizen. Since collagen makes up tendons, bros are very prone to injury if they continue to lift very heavy, unless they cycle off T and let their collagen synthesis get back to normal. It's like having the skeletal muscle of a gorilla with the tendons of a very old man. 

 Winstrol increases collagen synthesis. It will give you bigger tendons. However, your body compensates for this by making them more brittle, weaker, and more prone to injury. I can't tell you how many bros work out anaerobically and become injured while on winstrol. Guys who lift in the 1-5 rep range while on winstrol, to baseball players who sprint all out from a stationary position -- winstrol should be the LAST drug they choose. Most of them like winstrol because they don't get the weight gain from it but it is very detrimental to bros who train for any sport anaerobically. Tendons tear easily on it. 

 Also, the drugs I mention increase collagen synthesis while also increasing collagen cross-linking integrity, making for a much stronger tendon. 

 Winstrol, on the other hand, will dramatically increase collagen syn, but ironically it decreases collagen cross-linking integrity, thus making a much weaker tendon. 

 You can plan a cycle of AAS which will increase collagen synthesis and skeletal muscle growth at the same time. The key is the drug(s) you choose. 

deca, Equipoise, Anavar, and primobolan will ALL increase skeletal muscle while at the same time dramatically increase collagen syn and bone mass and density, leaving you with a substantially reduced chance of becoming injured than if you choose to use AAS like sus, cyp, or enth. 

 While testosterone will increase bone mass and density, even at supra-physiological levels, the result is weaker tendons due to inhibition of collagen syn. 

 To plan a cycle where the goal is to increase skeletal muscle mass/strength while at the same time increase joint/tendon/ligament strength, enough to keep up with the dramatic increase in skeletal muscle, you must choose drugs like Eq, deca, Anavar, or Primo as the base of your cycle. Testosterone and its esters can be added to your cycle to keep levels within a 'normal' physiological range (ie, 100-200 mg/wk) but must not go above this. Since drugs like eq, deca, anavar and primo will reduce endogenous, natural levels of test, these levels may be maintained with exogenous test in the 100-200 mg/wk range. test at this dose will not inhibit collagen syn, but paradoxically, will help increase it. It is when exogenous testosterone is used > 200 mg/wk that collagen syn is inhibited. 

deca @ 3 mg/kg a week(about 270 mg/wk for a 200 lb male) will increase procollagen III levels by 270% by week 2. Procollagen III is a primary indicator used to determine the rate of collagen syn. As you can see, deca is a very good drug at giving you everything you want -- an increase in collagen syn, an increase in skeletal muscle, and increases in bone mass and density. The one thing it does not give you is wood. 

primobolan, @ 5 mg/kg, will increase collagen synthesis by roughly 180% -- less than deca and equipoise but still substantial. 

 Equipoise @ 3 mg/kg will increase procollagen III by approximately 340% -- slightly better than deca. 

 Oxandrolone has over a hundred studies documenting its effectiveness at treating patients needing rapid increases in collagen syn to enhance healing. 

 These drugs have longer half-lives than most other AAS, so this should be considered when timing your post cycle clomid use. Here they are: 

deca: 15 days Equipoise: 14 days primobolan: 10.5 days 

 Anavar has a half-life of only 8 hours so it should not pose a problem. 

 GH is probably the most remarkable drug at increasing collagen synthesis. It increases collagen syn in a dose dependant manner -- the more you use, the more you will increase collagen syn. It has also demonstrated this ability in short and long term studies. From what I've read, HGH at 6 iu/day increased the collagen deposition rate by around 250% in damaged collagen structures. This result indicates that the increased biomechanical strength of wounds to collagen structures treated with biosynthetic human growth hormone was produced by an increased deposition of collagen in the collagen structures. 

 Eq, primo, anavar, and deca are all good -- they increase several biomakers of collagen syn -- ie, type III, II, I, procollagen markers. GH just seems to do so most dramatically. 

 Use of any of these drugs @ supra-physiological levels with a maintenance dose of test will increase collagen syn while at the same time increase skeletal muscle mass. Skeletal muscle mass gains will not be as dramatic as with large testosterone doses but you have to weigh the risk/reward basis for yourself. Also, these drugs do not satisfy the libido like testosterone, but that is not the point of this thread. It is only to demonstrate that you can increase skeletal muscle and collagen syn at the same time with certain AAS -- the decision is up to you.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 12, 2012)

Got it printed


----------



## NcTo (Feb 15, 2012)

Good stuff Max, let me know what you end up going with bro!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 15, 2012)

It will probably be Deca/Test. Thanks for the write up. Im really liking what I read about the Deca.


----------



## NcTo (Feb 18, 2012)

Hows the training going Max?


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 18, 2012)

Slow, just got back from vacation and Ive been swamped in OT. Transporting all over the state. 

Hopefully to get some training in this AM!


----------



## NcTo (Feb 18, 2012)

I hear ya. Going to be busy all weekend myself...just gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 25, 2012)

ME Bench

Bench Warm Up
135x15/15  225x15  315x5  365x2  385x1  405x1

6" Lockouts
405x3  455x1  500x miss  425s3/3/3

CGBP
225x10/10/6/4/3  ~30 sec. rest between sets.

Cable Press Downs
50x15/15

DB Side Laterals
25x10/10/10/10/10

DB Prone Laterals
25x10/10/10/10/10

BB Shrugs
225x20  315x15  405x10  500x5  600x5/5*   ~*Straps on at 600.

This was my first Decent ME Bench in a few months. Ill progress slowly to get my numbers back up. Shoulders holding up so far.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> 405x1
> 
> Shoulders holding up so far.



I'd say so.

Do you compete?


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 25, 2012)

I did a bench meet back in July, then shoulder problems side lined me the rest of the year. Looking to a few meets towards the fall.


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 26, 2012)

Posterior Chain

Deads w/u
135x5  225x5  315x3  405x2

Deads
500x1/1/1  405x1/1/1  ~45 sec. rest between sets.

RDLs
315x5/5/5/5/5

Leg Curls
90x15/15

Done, bad sinus headache. Skipped Back work and calves.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2012)

What does "w/u" stand for?


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 27, 2012)

Warm Ups


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 27, 2012)

Off day, got some minor DOMS kicking. Going to try something new, cardio...LoL!


----------



## NcTo (Feb 27, 2012)

Meet gonna be push pull max?


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 27, 2012)

Thats what Im thinking... It would be nice to nail a clean 450+ Bench and a 600+ dead, raw.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 28, 2012)

Rep Bench Day

Bench w/u
135x15  225x15

Bench Work ~ Rest Between Sets; 30,30,60,60,90 & 120 seconds.
315x7/5/3/3/4/4/3

Oly BB skull Crushers
135x5/5/5/5/5

Body Weight Bench Dips
10/10/10/10/10

DB Laterals
25x10/10/10/10/10

Prone DB Laterals
25x10/10/10/10/10

45lb. Plate Shrugs (Each Hand)
50/50

~Thats all, nice and easy!


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 1, 2012)

Squat Day

Squat w/u, Full ROM
135x5  225x5 ~ 5 sec. hold at the Bottom.

Box Squats
315x5/5/5/5/5  405x2/2/2/2/2  500x1/1/1/1/1  ~30 sec. rest between sets.

Leg Extensions
135x15/15/15

BB Rows
135x10 w/u  225x8/8/8/8/8  ~30 sec. rest between sets.

Lat Pull Downs w/ Tricep Rope
100x15  125x10  150x8

Seated Calves
200x10/10/10/10/10

All in all a grade A training session.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2012)

So what sort of program are you doing? I notice pretty short rest intervals for a strength guy.


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 3, 2012)

Its more or less a WestSide hybrid. I enjoy the challenge of the short rest intervals, it seems to up the intensity a bit for me


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 3, 2012)

M.E. Bench

Bench
135x15  225x15  315x6  365x2  385x1  405x1

4" Lockouts
405x5  455x3  500x3  550x1  ~  3 second holds at the top.

CGBP
315x5/5/5/5/5

Bench Dips
BW x10/10/10

DB Side Laterals
25x10/10/10

DB Prone Laterals
25x10/10/10

BB Shrugs
225x20  315x15  405x10  500x5  600x5  ~  Straps on at 600lbs.

Thats it, not a bad session.


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 5, 2012)

Busy day...This was all I could get in.

Deads
405x1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1   w/ 30 sec rest between sets.


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 6, 2012)

R/P Bench

Bench w/u
135x15  225x15

Bench
320x8/5/4/4/3/4/4.  32 reps.  ~30/30/60/60/90/120 sec. rest between sets. 

Oly BB Skull Crushers
140x5/5/5/5/5

Thats it, feeling like crap.

My bench after the bench session, never done that before...lol

View attachment 40806


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2012)

Rip a callous? Nose bleed?


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 6, 2012)

My head is shaved, must have been pressing back to hard...lol


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 6, 2012)

Doesn't seem right 

DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> My head is shaved, must have been pressing back to hard...lol



sounds like you were getting a good arch and leg drive then! I'm sure the sudden increase in blood pressure to the head played a role.


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 7, 2012)

It may not be maximal weight but I've been focusing on form. Thanks for stopping by guys.


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 10, 2012)

ME Bench

Bench w/u
135x15  225x15  315x5  365x2  405x1

6" Lockouts
405x3  425x3  435x1/1

CGBP
225x10/10/10

Bench Dips
BW x 10/10/10

Cable Press Downs
50x15/15

DB Side Laterals
30x10/10/10

DB Prone Laterals
30x10/10/10

Cut the session short so that I could get the oil changed in the bike and enjoy some March riding...lol Im a slacker....


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 10, 2012)

This was my distraction....lol Had a great ride after the seasonal maintenance was finished.

View attachment 40973


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 13, 2012)

Rep Bench Work

Bench w/u
135x15  225x15

Bench
325x8/5/5/5/3/4/4  34 reps  ~ Rest between sets; 30/30/60/60/90/120.

Oly BB Skull Crushers
145x5/5/5/5/5

Bench Dips
BW x 10/10/10/10/10

DB Side Laterals
30x10/10/10

DB Prone Laterals
30x10/10/10

45lb. Plate Shrugs
30/30

Nice workout in the books, felt great!


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 13, 2012)

Day 3 on IML Deca-Drol Max. Thanks IML!


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 15, 2012)

Squats

Squats w/u
135x5  225x5 ~ Full ROM w/ a 5 second hold at the bottom.

Box Squats
315x5  405x2  500x1/1/1/1/1

Leg Extensions
135x15/15/15

BB Rows
225x8/8/8/8/8

Lat Pull Downs w/ a Double "D" Attachment.
200x5/5/5

Seated Calves
200x10/10/10/10/10

A+ training session!


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 17, 2012)

ME Bench

Bench
135x15  225x10  315x5  365x3  405x1  415x1  405x1/1/1

Bench Dips
BW x 10/10/10

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

BB Shrugs
500x5/5/5/5/5


Short n Sweet!


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 19, 2012)

A sub par training session for sure. I wasn't really feeling it tonight. Struggles through the basics.

Rack Pulls
405x3  500x1/1/1

RDLs
315x5/5/5

BB Rows
225x5/5/5

Seated Calves
200x10/10/10

A bit on the light side. Hope to do better next week.


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 24, 2012)

M.E. Bench

Bench
225x15  315x5  365x3  405x2  420x1  425x1  435x1  410x1/1/1/1/1

Bench Dips
BW x 10/10/10/10/10

DB Side Laterals
30x10/10/10

BB Shrugs
500x5/5/5/5/5

Eliminated a few lifts to cut down on volume a bit and will push for heavier weight.

Awesome training session! 15lbs away from my pre-injury max from last May!


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 31, 2012)

It's been a hectic week with work and life, missed a few training  sessions. However I did manage to get an excellent M.E. Bench session in  today with progression over last Saturday's Session.

Bench
225x15  315x5  365x3  405x2  425x1  445x1 (Easy)  420x1/1/1/1/1 (Easy again)

Bench Dips
BW x 10/10/10

DB Side Laterals
30x10/10/10

BB Shrugs
225x20/20/20

The last three lifts were lower reps/weight then usual. I need to get on the road so I sped things up a bit.

A++ Session all in all!


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Deads

Deads
405x1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1  ~  30 sec rest between sets.

RDLs
315x5/5/5/5/5  ~  45 sec rest between sets.

Leg Curls
135x15/15

BB Rows
225x5/5/5/5/5  ~  30 sec rest between sets.

Done!


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 3, 2012)

Rep Bench ~ Light Day

Bench w/u
225x15/10/5

Rep Bench
315x12/6/3/4/3/4/5 = 37 reps in under 10min.  Rest between sets; 30/30/60/60/90/120 seconds.

CGBP
315x5/5/5

DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

BB Shrugs
500x5/5  Straps on, 10/10


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 8, 2012)

ME Bench

Bench
135x15  225x5  315x5  365x5  405x3  430x1/1/1/1/1

CGBP
405x1/1/1/1/1

Bench Dips
BW x10/10/10

~Decent lil workout. Im a bit beat from the road time back and forth from the funeral and family gatherings.
~I may just deload (50% approx.) through the rest of the week and resume hitting it hard next Saturday.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 10, 2012)

Deload Week

Speed Bench
225x5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5

Cable Tricep Push Downs
50x15/15/15/15/15

#2 Res. Band face Pulls
15/15/15/15/15


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 15, 2012)

Deload Week was pleasant, now Im back.

Bench
225x15  315x10  405x4 PR  435x1  445x1  450x missed by failure to lockout L arm  430x1/1/1/1/1

Tri Cable Press Downs w/ Rope.
50x15/15/15/15/15   

BB Shrugs
500x10/10/10/10/10

DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

Nice lil session, everything feels right!


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 20, 2012)

Had an awesome Bench session with Roger Ryan today. I was able to break  barriers that I thought was unattainable at this time, he proved me  wrong.

Various sets of warm ups from 135 to 315 I think, did write anything down.

Bench with the Super Ram
405x5  455x3  505x3  525x0 Mind f@cked myself.  525x2

Some various 2-3 Board work with 455ish.

Burnout set with the Ram
365x12

One again, thanks Rog! Here is to many more kick ass sessions!


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 24, 2012)

Light Bench  (Well it was supposed to be...)

Bench
225x10/10/10/10/10   Here is where it went heavy...lol  315x1  405x1  455x1 *PR!* Clean, no bounce and smooth lockout!

_Back to light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

CGBP
225x5/5/5/5/5

Prone DB Raises
30x10/10/10/10/10

BB Shrugs
225x20/20/20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice "light bench"   and PR day      Sometimes you have to go for it if your body is ready


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 25, 2012)

So true yellow, had no intentions of maxing it. It just felt right.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 26, 2012)

Getting My Ass In Gear! Back to Squats.

ATG Squats ~ Decent numbers soon to come I hope!
225x5  275x3  315x3  365x1  405x1/1/1

Sumo RDLs
225x5/5/5/5/5

Leg Extensions
135x10/10/10/10/10

Lat Pull Downs ~ Double Hand Grip
100x15  150x10  200x3/3/3

Not to bad of a start.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice training session with Roger and Rob, great group of guys at the "Bench Mecca". I did write anything down, so here are the "highlights".

Warm Ups from sub-100 to 405 for 4 reps (which by the way was sooo easy)

Super Ram Press
455ish. Easy.

At this point I put on a loose fitting Super Katana.
500 3 board x3 (getting the feel)
545 2 board x2
600 1/2 board x2
625 Miss (Need to work technique, weight didnt feel bad)

Great Day, thanks guys!


----------



## MaxSeg (May 1, 2012)

Speed Bench Day

Bench w/u
135x10/10/10/10

Speed Bench
225x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3 ~ varying grips.

Cable Push Downs
50x15/15/15

DB Prone Laterals
30x10/10/10

BB Shrugs
225x15/15

Joints were feeling a lil achy, I kinda dragged through this. Thanks for spoiling my Rog, benching just aint the same at home!


----------



## MaxSeg (May 3, 2012)

Squat Day ~ Open for critique.

Leg Extensions
135x5/5/5

Squats ~ Full ROM
225x5  315x3  405x1/1/1

Good Mornings
135x5  225x5  35x5

Lat Pull Downs ~ Wide
150x10/10/10

Seated Calves
200x10/10/10


----------



## MaxSeg (May 3, 2012)

It wont let me edit....grrrr

35x5 should be 315x5


----------



## MaxSeg (May 5, 2012)

M.E. Bench

Bench
Bar x 20  135x10  225x5  315x5  365x5  405x4  455x1  *465x1 PR  470x1 PR  *475xMiss

Bench w/ Super Ram
475x1/1/1/1/1

DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

BB Shrugs w/ Straps
565x5/5/5/5/5

Great training session with two PRs, cant complain!


----------



## AustinGal (May 6, 2012)

Gotta love PR's


----------



## MaxSeg (May 14, 2012)

Took the past week off due to experiencing some major lower back spasms.  So Im taking the opportunity to take a deload week (In Theory).

Bench w/u
135x10/10  225x10/10

Bench, approximate percentages based off my 471 1RM.
70% 329 ~ 325x3
80% 376 ~ 375x3
85% 399 ~ 405x3
90% 423 ~ 425x1/1/1

Thats it kids, short and sweet. Nice easy session!


----------



## MaxSeg (May 20, 2012)

ME Bench 

Had a busy day of yard work. Minimal max day had.

Bench
135x10  225x5  315x5  405x3  425x2PR  455x1  475x1PR

2 PRs, Ill take em!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> ME Bench
> 
> Had a busy day of yard work. Minimal max day had.
> 
> ...



2 PRs!!   Nice


----------



## MaxSeg (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks Brother!


----------



## MaxSeg (Jun 2, 2012)

ME Bench

Rotator Rehab;
     Face Pulls w/ #4 Med             20/20/20
     Shoulder Blade Shrugs w/#4    15/20/20
     Outside Rotation w/ #1 Mini     15/15
     Inside Rotation w/ #1 Mini       15/15
     Pull Aparts w/ #1 Mini             30/30

Bar Path Practice My biggest problem in a shirt) Oly BB x 20/20/20

W/U
135x15  225x5  315x5

Bench work Sets
70% 330x3 
80% 380x3
90% 425x3 PR
95% 450x1/1/0  Miss the third single, tris were smoked. I now know my weak spot. Time to hammer the tris!

Cable Press Downs
100x10/10/10

Bench Dips
BW x 10/10/10

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

BB Shrugs
500x10/10/10

Good Session.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jun 5, 2012)

D.E. Bench

Rotator Rehab/Prehab;

Face Pulls 15/15
Shoulder Blade Shrugs  15/15
Outside Rotation  15/15
Inside Rotation  15/15
Pull Aparts  15/15

Bar Path Practice  Oly BB x 20/20/20

Bench Warm Up
135x15  225x10

Bench work Sets ~ 50% of 1RM (475)
235x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3

CGBP
315x5  335x5  365x3  385x1  405x1

Bench Dips
BW x 10/10/10

DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

BB Shrugs
550x10/10/10


----------



## MaxSeg (Jun 10, 2012)

06/08/2012

M.E. Bench ~ W/ Rog in Taylorville

Warm Up Bench
135x15  225x10  315x5  405x2

work Sets w/ Katana
525x2  545x2  585x1  585x0 (R. arm, no lock out)  625x0 2brd (no lockout)  625x0 (Tri Failure) 

No Assistance Work

06/10/2012

D.E. Squat/Deads

Sumo Box Squats (Speed) 
225x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3 ~ just above parallel

Full ROM Squat ~ Just for the stretch, tight.
225x3/3/3

Sumo RDLs
225x5/5/5

Lat Pull Downs ~ Wide Bar
100x15/15/15

Pull Throughs ~ #3 Small Band
10/10

A nice easy return to squats, lower left side still feels tight but not painful.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jun 16, 2012)

ME Bench

R/C Prehab Rehab

Bench w/u
135x15  225x10  315x5

Bench
70% 330x3
80% 380x3
90% 425x1/1/1

CGBP (Light)
225x10/10/10

Cable Press Downs
100x5/5/5

Bench Dips
BW x 10/10/10

Had a bit of a shoulder spasm, Kept it easy on the bench.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jun 24, 2012)

ME Bench

Rotator Cuff Prehab w/ Bands
     Face Pulls  20/20
     Shoulder Blade Shrugs  20/20
     Outside Rotation  20/20
     Inside Rotation  20/20
     Pull Aparts  20/20

Bench W/U
135x15/15  225x10/10  315x5/5

Bench
70% 330x3
80% 380x3
90% 425x2 ~ No gas for number three.

CGBP
225x10/10/10

Cable Press Downs
100x10/10/10

Dips
10/10/10

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

BB Shrugs
550x10/10/10

15 min of Cardio, baby steps...lo


----------



## MaxSeg (Jun 24, 2012)

DE Squat/Deads

Speed Squats ~ Sumo/Below Parallel Box
225x2/2/2/2/2, Added S.Mini Band 2/2/2/2/2

Sumo RDLs
135x5  225x5  315x3  405x1/1/1

Lat Pull Downs w/ Rope
100x15/15/15

Res. Band Pull Throughs 
S.Mini x10/10/10

25 min Cardio prior to training.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jun 29, 2012)

Work week from hell... Got my speed bench in at work (partial session)  prior to leaving for Chicago Tuesday. Got back lateeeee and didnt  finish. Missed Thursdays squat session due to a 18hr day at Cook Co.  once again. This whole week has been like this...ugh. Beer time!


Tuesday June 26th @ work.

Speed Bench
135x15 /15
225x3
245x3
265x3/3/3/3/3/3/3

Skull Crushers
125x5
145x5/5

CGBP
225x5/5/5

Cable Press Downs
50x20/20

Nothing spectacular, but got some light work in.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jul 3, 2012)

DE Bench

Speed Bench
135x15*  225x10*  315x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3  ~ 1 min rest between sets.

GCBP
315x5  365x2  385x1  225x10/10

Dips
10/10/10/10/10

Machine Press ~ Delts
100ish x6/8/10/10/10

BB Shrugs
225x25/25

Very hot day in the gym, 100F+. Ran outa steam during the CGBP and was  unable to get 405. Bleh! I went with the improvised machine press for  the delts, one being a lazy ass and the other is my that my overhead ROM  is shot. And to cap it all off with two half assed  sets of light  shrugs.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jul 7, 2012)

Missed ME Squats/Deads Thursday due to work.

July 07, 2012

ME Bench

Rotator Prehab

Bench
135x15  225x10  315x5  405x1  425x1  445x1

Dips
10/10/10

Cable Tri Push Downs
100x10/10/10

BB Shrugs
550x10/10/10

Short and Sweet, Really not to bad of a session considering it was 110F in the sweat-box (aka; My home gym) today.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jul 8, 2012)

DE Squat/Dead Day

Didnt feel like light box squats today, went with Rack Pulls instead.

Rack Pulls
225x10  315x5  405x3  500x1  550x1  600xMiss (Didn't feel right, terminated lift)
550x1/1

Sumo RDLs
135x5  225x5  315x3  405x1/1/1

BB Rows
135x10/10  225x5/5/5

Banded Pull Throughs
10/10/10


----------



## MaxSeg (Jul 21, 2012)

ME Bench

R/C Prehab

Prone DB Laterals
30x5/5/5/5/5

DB Laterals
30x5/5/5/5/5

Bench
225x10  315x5  405x1  *L shoulder spasm. Stopped benching at this point. Currently no pain @ 1030PM

CGBP
250x10/10/10

Skull Crushers w/ EZ Curl Bar
108x10/10/7  *Triceps burnt out...lol

Ab Work

Done...Yay


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 6, 2012)

Squat Day

Squat W/U
135x5  225x5  315x3

Squats (60% of Approx. 1RM)
360x2/2/2/2

Banded Squats w/SuperMini
135x10  225x5  315x3

Front Squats
135x5  225x3  

Standing Calves
270x20  360x14  450x7

~Banded Squats, felt good but definitely different.
~Front Squats felt awkward as hell.


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 8, 2012)

Bench Day #1

Bench w/u
135x20  225x12  315x5

Bench (Approx. 70%)
365x5/5

CGBP
335x3/3/3

Prone DB Laterals
30x10  35x10  40x10


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadlift Sunday

~No direct deadlifting this week.

RDLs
135x10  225x5  315x3  405x1/1/1/1/1

Banded Pull Throughs
#3 x 5/5/5/5/5

Seated Calves
200x10/10/10/10/10

BB Rows
315x3/3/3

Misc. Bicep Work.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like work in here =)


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Brother! Work has kept me out of the gym the last two scheduled sessions unfortunately.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 2, 2013)

Bench #1

Bench Warm Up
135x20  225x10  315x5  405x3

Bench
425x1/1/1   

Bench @ 60%
315x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3 ~Did close grip to add some tri involvment.

Mod. Cable Press Downs
50x15/15/15

Tri Band Work
#2 x 20/20/20

Face Pulls
#2 x 20/20/20

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

Mod. Lat Pull Downs
100x15/15/15

BB Shrugs
405x10  500x10  600x10


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 3, 2013)

Deads

Deads
135x5  225x5  315x5  405x3  500x1

RDLs
390x3/3/3

Leg Curls
90x15/15/15

Standing Calves
90x20  180x20  270x20

BB Rows
315x3/3/3

Misc. Bicep Work


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 5, 2013)

Bench #2
Late work night, quick session.

Bench Warm Up
Bar x 50  135x20  225x10  

Bench Reps
315x15

Close Grip Speed Work @ 50%
250x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3

Thats it, another 4am wake up.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 9, 2013)

Bench #1

Bench Warm Up
135x20  225x10  315x5

Bench
405x4  425x1/1/1

Bench A 65% ~ Wide Grip
345x2/2/2/2/2/2/2

Modified Lat Pull Downs
100x15  150x10  200x5

Light BB Shrugs
315x20/20/20


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2013)

Deads

Deads
135x10  225x5  315x5  405x1 *Knee Pain.  445x2/2/2/2/2/2/2

Light RDLs
225x5/5/5/5/5

Leg Curls
90x15/15

Leg Ext.
90x15/15/15

Standing Calves
90x20  180x20  270x20

BB Rows
315x3/3/3/3/3

Misc. Bicep Work

Little Training Music


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 12, 2013)

Bench #2

Bench Warm Up
135x20  225x10

Bench
315x18  365x9  405x3  ~  Ran out of gas.

Speed Bench ~ Close Grip
225x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3

Banded Press Downs
#2 x 30/30/25

Banded Face Pulls
#2 x 20/20/20


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 16, 2013)

Bench #1

Bench
135x20  225x10  315x5  405x2  425x1  435x1  445x1

CGBP
365x2/2/2/2/2/2

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

Lat Pull Downs - Wide Bar
100x15/15/15/15

Tri Band Work
20/20/20

Banded Face Pulls
20/20/20


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 17, 2013)

Deads

Hi-Pin Rack Pulls
225x10 315x5 405x3 500x1 550x1

RDLs
225x5 315x3 405x3

Leg Curls
90x15/15

Standing Calves
360x10/10/10

BB Rows
135x10 225x10 315x5

Misc. Bicep Work


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 19, 2013)

Bench #2

Nice fast and Easy session.

Bench
Bar x 50  135x20  225x20  315x10/10/10

Speed Bench ~ Varying Close Grips
225x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3

Tri Band Work
#3 x 20/20/20

Band Face Pulls
#3 x 20/20/20

Band Delt Raises
#1 x15/15/15/15


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 23, 2013)

Deload Bench

Bench
225x5/10/20/10/10/10/10/10  ~Close Grip 10/10/10/10/10

Delt Work ~ Bands
Side Laterals  15/15/15
Front Laterals  10/10/10

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

Face Pulls ~ Bands
20/20/20

Seated Over Head Press ~ Bar Only
20/20


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 2, 2013)

Bench #1 ~ After Deload

Bench
Bar x 50  135x20  225x35 (dont ask, lol)  315x10  405x3/3/3

Front Laterals w/ #1 Band
15/15/15

Side Laterals w/ #1 Band
15/15/15

Mod. Tri Pull Downs
50x15/10/10

Band Press Downs w/ #3 
15/10/10

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

Band Face Pulls w/ #3
20/20/20

Mod. Lat Pull Downs
100x15/15/15

BB Shrugs 
405x10  500x10  600x10


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 3, 2013)

Deadlifts

Deads w/u
135x5  225x5  315x5

Deads
350x5/5/5/5

RDLs
225x5/5/5

Leg Curls
90x15/15/15

Standing Calves
90x20  180x15  270x15  360x10

BB Rows
135x10  225x10  315x5

Misc. Bicep Work


----------

